# EFN Element Fleet 10% up @ close .



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just wondering why such a sudden pop all of a sudden , i heard about the asset sales coming up , also a couple of downgrades over the past couple of weeks but that news didnt move the stock when it came out and now up 10% in a day .

Thanks , 
Chris


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...they made Brian Tobin Chairman, back in Sept.?...

interesting, boom! it jumped about 1:30pm. I'm always leery when things like this happen on a fri. afternoon...before a long weekend...


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish I know why too, nobody knows on StockTwits either

Leak news? option expiry? insider buy? how unfair/manipulated eh? someone should investigate as it's not halted


EFN always move volatile and without reason, crazy. I didn't watch it after their latest ER, downgrades, lower PT


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Heard about an activist investor but no names mentioned since the close .


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

"Element Fleet Management was the most influential gainer on the positive side. The stock surged 10.4 percent to end at C$9.98 on market talk of activist investors agitating for change. A company representative could not be immediately reached for comment."

From CIBC alert .


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It also has days like May 31, where the stock price plunged as much as 40% intraday before it ended the day 15% down from the previous day's close.
http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=EFN.TO&p=D&yr=0&mn=5&dy=0&id=p44684049393

Pretty nuts to drop 40% in a single day. It just shows that people holding the stock are very skittish and can dump like crazy in the blink of an eye. There's also March 10, when the stock fell as much as 12% from the previous day's close before stabilizing a bit.

This seems like a very volatile stock.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

The 40% drop was because of "news" that a short was coming from Muddy Waters but it was intended for Ansanko Gold , pretty brutal to lose that much Cap over a morning rumor , ouch .


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Sure, it was just a rumour, but how committed are the long holders to EFN if that's all it takes them to dump the shares to the extent it causes a 40% crash? I think it proved that long holders are not very committed, they are skittish and ready to sell in an instant.

This also means that the next time there's a good reason to sell EFN, the shares could very easily plummet. In a way, that rumour just gave insight into the psychology of the shareholders.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

The volatility in EFN makes for great opportunities to make money. I was on the bid the day the stock plunged for no reason. Easy gains on the rebound.

Investors do these kinds of things because they don't study or believe in what they own.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm with James on this one , had ECN for a while before the split , liked EFN but after the short scare , then this .. I was happy i had a $9.95 limit set that struck on the way up to $ 10.03 ..


----------

